# YouTube link/button needs hints or a better explanation.



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I cannot for the life of me figure out how the YouTube button works from this post:



> A popular feature request has now been implemented and is active on TiVoCommunity - posting in-line YouTube videos. For those who may not be familiar with the feature, this allows you to embed a YouTube video into a post in a thread.
> 
> Usage is as follows (replace with square brackets.)
> 
> ...


Typically when you copy/paste something into a popup box (like pops up for YouTube) whatever you post in the box makes it WORK. But apparently what you type in the box is the TITLE of the video?? I tried copying and pasting about six different ways, and none of them gave me the video. At the very least, the popup box should tell you EXACTLY what to paste in there--_"Please enter the option for your 




So I got it to work, but it seems it should be WAAAAAY more intuitive than this. I am a fairly techie person...and unless I am missing something VERY basic, if *I* couldn't figure it out in 30 seconds...

Maybe the popup box should say something like "Enter your description for the video you are posting. Then back in your post, enter what comes after the v= in your YouTube link." Or have a two-stage popup box, with the first screen asking for the description and the second screen asking for the code._


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree that the BBCode plugin is pretty limiting, and I also am not a big fan of the pop up box asking for the title rather than the YouTube code.

Ideally, it would parse out the "video code" from the URL if you just pasted the whole thing, but this add-on does not do that. Perhaps, I can find one that does.

In the meantime, I'll edit the verbage of the announcement to make it more clear what needs to be done to use this feature.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Announcement has been edited, it should be a lot clearer now, and I included some examples


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks so much for the quick response, Peter!! Hopefully your edits will help others as clueless (or less patient) as I am!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)




----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

Where is this announcement with the instructions?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Here it is:

A popular feature request has now been implemented and is active on TiVoCommunity - posting in-line YouTube videos. For those who may not be familiar with the feature, this allows you to embed a YouTube video into a post in a thread.

Usage is as follows (replace with square brackets.)

<YT="video title">YouTube video code</YT>

The YouTube video code can be grabbed from any YouTube video URL, but the video must support embedding to work.

In this example:





The video code is: eUy9ake9q8w

If you click the button in the toolbar, you will need to enter the title of the video in the pop up box. Then, enter the video code in the post between the tags.

Here's an example (replace with square brackets): <YT="Curling">eUy9ake9q8w</YT>

Please use common sense and respect the forum rules when posting YouTube videos. Site moderators will take action against videos that are deliberately over-the-top offensive, flame-baiting, profane, NSFW, etc. etc.

I hope everyone enjoys this feature on the site!


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

It would be good to add this to the FAQ. I searched video as well as youtube and nothing came up. I then went to google and searched on "tivocommunity youtube" and found this thread.


----------

